# Skyline in USA



## screamindemonr33 (Nov 17, 2003)

I was wandering if anyone on here brought a Skyline to the united states. I am interested in getting a r32 or r33 and would like to know what kind of carb/emission laws we have to pass and also what it takes to get insurance on one of these. Im a noob at this so please be gentle on any flaming.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

YES the nissan skyline is in the USA.

but first things first .... if you have to ask how much something is you cant afford it 

second do you have about +80k to drop into buying a car?

if you dont ask the first question and answer yes to the second question go here :: http://www.motorex.net/motorex.html 

have fun .. and hopefully the other members of this board can help you more


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

It doesn't cost 80K to buy a skyline


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cawest said:


> It doesn't cost 80K to buy a skyline



thanks captain newbie. now, go back to the hole you came from. But before you do, call Motorex and ask how much an R33 or R34 GTR would cost.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

ummm...newbie??hahaha..plz...and to begin with..motorex is not the only company that imports skylines...maybe you are the newbie...look around...I kno a couple of shops that import skylines...they average 35000-50000 and without charging you the labor to pass EMI...depends on what model and how many miles are on the car... :dumbass:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

did you want a legal or illegal car?

because as of right now motorex is the only authorized importer of skylines .. other companies are trying to get the permissions but right now there is only motorex. 

anybody can import a car to the states ... its just the fact that the car must meet all the federal and state emission and safety guidelines for you to drive and insure it, and currenty motorex is the only company that does the emission/safety conversions on the skylines.

for example :: a brand new top of the line R34 skyline costs around $90k , and as you know the prices goes down with year and options.

if im wrong im sorry .. but plz enlighten us all with your knowledge of where you got your info .. please dont feed the flame


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cawest said:


> ummm...newbie??hahaha..plz...and to begin with..motorex is not the only company that imports skylines...maybe you are the newbie...look around...I kno a couple of shops that import skylines...they average 35000-50000 and without charging you the labor to pass EMI...depends on what model and how many miles are on the car... :dumbass:


hahaha ok. So, if you know shops that do it, what all do they do to make them STREET LEGAL? I could import a skyline right now if I wanted to, but that doesn't mean I can make it street legal.


----------



## screamindemonr33 (Nov 17, 2003)

I would like to get a GSTS and i would be spending around 10-20k. I am going to talk to my uncle in the military he is a general and see if he can get it shipped over. I would like to have it illegal for street use. being that i live in indiana and we have to carb laws. Im looking at some from 89-96 Wow i should crawl back into my little hole hmm. cool. i was just asking about what it would take and the laws. I saw some nismo and other new skylines for 115,000 and shit but i want a GTST something that has power and i can afford. i found some ranging from 5-10k USD and i saw in austraila guys were selling them for fairly good prices.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

There's a button called the Search button. It does wonders.

Sorry, not trying to be a dick but you gotta do your research instead of expecting ppl to answer questions that has been asked plenty of times.


----------



## screamindemonr33 (Nov 17, 2003)

well i found a place, they want 900 to ship, and i found a 93 for 4,600 its a GTS-t M/t. they say it takes 4-5 weeks to get to the USA.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

4600+900 is good for a 93, but it wont be legal if its not motorex importing it...u can get a GTS-t from motorex for about 18k(more or less) and its legal...thats good to me.


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

I've found some 800hp+ R34's on Yahoo Auctions Japan, with less than 10,000 km on the odometer. And they go around 40-50k. Of course, if you were to buy it in Japan


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

true anyone can import a car and it wouldn't be "legal," but you guys praise motorex like they are the only company in the US that imports them. I am not trying to bash anyone, but there are companies that do make it legal for people to drive imported cars like the GT-R...the companies take the same measures as motorex in making it legal...if you are really interested in importing one and would like to know more details...just message me and I can give u further detail to which company to go through...


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Yahoo Auctions Japan

R34 Skylines!

This one with 7,000km on the odometer:








Approx. $58,000
http://page6.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/f11442315

Here's a beauty! 25,000km








About $48,000
http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g9295975

Purple R34 37,920km








He wants around $43,000 for it.
http://page6.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/f9701046

Cheap cheap cheap!
31,800km








Only $30,000!!! 
http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/62092960

Or how about this racer:








Only about $55,000. Has only been used in races, won last 1000km Suzuka Endurance race and you cannot get liscence plates for this beaut. Also, you'd be on a contract with NISMO. 
http://page2.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/b44940383


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

R34 blah blah blah. The R32 is the pimp ride. Yo can get them for under $10,000 here and nice examples can be had for under $15,000USD. For less than the cost of the R34, you can get a 2003 MINE's R32 GTR Nur that is fully built from the ground up. Hey, R32 own you! :thumbup:


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

cawest said:


> true anyone can import a car and it wouldn't be "legal," but you guys praise motorex like they are the only company in the US that imports them.


They are not the only company to import them, BUT they are the only company able to make them legal. That's very well discussed already and there are no others, period.

As for 80k+, that's not true. I bought my GT-R 3 years ago and it was in the 30's, low mileage and in great shape. One of the first 5 cars Motorex brought into USA.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

cawest said:


> true anyone can import a car and it wouldn't be "legal," but you guys praise motorex like they are the only company in the US that imports them. I am not trying to bash anyone, but there are companies that do make it legal for people to drive imported cars like the GT-R...the companies take the same measures as motorex in making it legal...if you are really interested in importing one and would like to know more details...just message me and I can give u further detail to which company to go through...


I would like to take this opportunity to speak for all the Skyline owners here and say to to SHUT THE FVCK UP! :dumbass: 


We have seen this BS so many times before. For anyone who is not aware and has never used the







here (or any Skyline website), let me just tell you that although there are several RIs in the US who can import cars LIKE the GTR, they do not do any compliancing work ON any GTR. This guy is misrepresenting what he can do. Any RI can get your Skyline here but they can't do a damn thing after that. Some of us here actually care enough to set the record straight and save people from getting ripped off.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

scourge said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to speak for all the Skyline owners here and say to to SHUT THE FVCK UP! :dumbass:
> 
> 
> We have seen this BS so many times before. For anyone who is not aware and has never used the
> ...


:sigh: I'm so tired of all these newbs thinking that they know shit but in reality what they say is shit.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

deeznutz said:


> :sigh: I'm so tired of all these newbs thinking that they know shit but in reality what they say is shit.



You tell em' D!

:thumbup:


----------



## Flooder (Aug 6, 2003)

*Skyline production*

Just wait a little longer Nissan will bring them over in 2007 or 2008? as a normal production car. Maybe $30,000 brand new with no turbo. I read it somewhere on Motor Trend or AutoWeek Mag? later! :thumbup:


----------



## KMAzz (Nov 26, 2003)

Yea. I just signed up for these forums. I just recently purchased and shipped a 1994 gts25t. $14,200 total. It isnt US street legal thoHave it here as a "show" car maybe in a yr i'll send it to motorex to legalize.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

really? only 14,200? What year and model skyline was it?
how many miles? and whats the condition?


----------



## KMAzz (Nov 26, 2003)

Its a 1994 gts25t. It has around 40k on it


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

well if you speak the truth, that's not bad at all IMO.


----------



## KMAzz (Nov 26, 2003)

Feel free to ocntact me on AIM anytime..I will be more then happy to prove it. (KMACOMP)


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Fools! You dont know what you're missing. Know how much I gave for my Bluebird SR? (well, that's a secret), but a brand new '02 peugeot 406 HDI stw is around $32,000 USD over here. And that's a 1.9 turboed diesel @ 90hp.

Imagine me moving to the states with my $32 grand, and add some on top of that, what skyline would I get?

Oh, and you're whining about the skylines for $20 grand... we dont even get licenseplates on skylines over here. So! GET A SKYLINE FOR ANY COST! I'd sure want one if i was you!

Btw, Skyline GT-R's (unknown models, as I'm only a "skyline?-NEVER!-believer" go for £10-£20,000 in the UK, wich is like $25-$35,000 USD?


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

KMAzz said:


> Yea. I just signed up for these forums. I just recently purchased and shipped a 1994 gts25t. $14,200 total. It isnt US street legal thoHave it here as a "show" car maybe in a yr i'll send it to motorex to legalize.


pray that no one reports you or your post to DOT or EPA, as they can have customs confiscate and export or crush or your car at your own expense. there is no such thing as having a legal skyline that is a "show" car here in the US. Your car is here illegally, and you better hope you don't get caught.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i heard that its also a $25k fine if your caught


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1990BNR32 said:


> there is no such thing as having a legal skyline that is a "show" car here in the US. Your car is here illegally, and you better hope you don't get caught.



If it's trailored to and from the events(show or track), it is legal.

As long as it's not being driven on the streets/highways, it's fine.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> If it's trailored to and from the events(show or track), it is legal.
> 
> As long as it's not being driven on the streets/highways, it's fine.


only if DOT approved it to come into the country under the show/display exemption which I *HIGHLY* doubt is the case for the r33 in question. if it did not come in under that exemption, that it cleared customs illegally and it is here illegally. period, the end.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just don't see how you can get it by customs without it being cleared.....

A friend of mine could not even get headlights into the states.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I just don't see how you can get it by customs without it being cleared.....
> 
> A friend of mine could not even get headlights into the states.


customs is way too busy to physically inspect everything that comes through. more often than not clearing customs is just a matter of filing a few papers, not having anyone actually look at what you are bringing. many people bring cars into the country illegally by declaring them as "parts", when in reality the car should be fully disassembled to count as such.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

1990BNR32 said:


> customs is way too busy to physically inspect everything that comes through. more often than not clearing customs is just a matter of filing a few papers, not having anyone actually look at what you are bringing. many people bring cars into the country illegally by declaring them as "parts", when in reality the car should be fully disassembled to count as such.


That's a nice trick over here aswell.
Import the car as 'parts', and you're off with 75% of the taxes. You still gotta pay import taxes here wich is 25%, but heck, what's 12.5% for importing? 

You'd get 10 ferraris instead of getting 1 legally, yet you would have 10 legal sparepart-ferraris.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Skyline? <sighs> my dream car and hopefully one day a car Ill be able to afford.


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

god, you government crybabies are killing me -- "oh no! watch out for the feds! You could get _this fine_ or _that punishment_!" Give it a rest -- the guy sounds like he's taking the necessary precautions and isn't breaking any "laws".

For that matter, unless someone here actively practices law I wouldn't listen to a dam word in reference to "fearing our big bad scary government". Just be smart and you won't get smacked with some gay fine or "have your car crushed" (<---- that's my favorite BS line from this thread...).

Later,


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

jason92, you might be surprised at the quantity of illegal skylines that have been reported to the federal government that have had action taken on them (crushed, exported, etc...).


----------



## 1977skylineinFLA (Mar 17, 2004)

*skyline in florida for sale*

hey guys i have a 1977 skyline 2000 gt-x for sale in tampa florida, no its not a r34 or anything but it is a skyline, its titled in us and all has a 2.8 straight 6 and 5 speed lots of motor work its on ebay right now #2466786123


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1977skylineinFLA said:


> hey guys i have a 1977 skyline 2000 gt-x for sale in tampa florida, no its not a r34 or anything but it is a skyline, its titled in us and all has a 2.8 straight 6 and 5 speed lots of motor work its on ebay right now #2466786123


Damn! I would so love to own that car!
Hope it goes to a good home. :cheers:


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

1990BNR32 said:


> jason92, you might be surprised at the quantity of illegal skylines that have been reported to the federal government that have had action taken on them (crushed, exported, etc...).


I _would_ be surprised. The point is if you don't do anything stupid then you'll be ok. Government folks around here would be satisfied if you merely showed them that you were in the process of legalizing it and were NOT putting it on the road (i.e. not trying to register it, tag it, insure it, etc.)


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

Jason92Classic said:


> I _would_ be surprised. The point is if you don't do anything stupid then you'll be ok. Government folks around here would be satisfied if you merely showed them that you were in the process of legalizing it and were NOT putting it on the road (i.e. not trying to register it, tag it, insure it, etc.)


we're not talking about your local governemnt. state gov'ts could care less about registering and driving a foreign car. it's the federal gov't we're talking about, out of DC.


----------



## TheDragon51888 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Got a ?*



cawest said:


> true anyone can import a car and it wouldn't be "legal," but you guys praise motorex like they are the only company in the US that imports them. I am not trying to bash anyone, but there are companies that do make it legal for people to drive imported cars like the GT-R...the companies take the same measures as motorex in making it legal...if you are really interested in importing one and would like to know more details...just message me and I can give u further detail to which company to go through...


Hi I got a quick ? , What other companies take the same measures as motorex in making it legal, I would like to know because I'm interested in importing one and I would like to know more details to which company to go through? Can you give me a list of the please , give me a message back ASAP , THANK YOU, TheDragon51888


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

TheDragon51888 said:


> Hi I got a quick ? , What other companies take the same measures as motorex in making it legal, I would like to know because I'm interested in importing one and I would like to know more details to which company to go through? Can you give me a list of the please , give me a message back ASAP , THANK YOU, TheDragon51888



you need to do some serious reading in this forum, its been discussed in length numerous times.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

www.kansaimotorsports.com has some legal JDM cars. (S14, numerous Hondas)
Not sure if they have legalized any Skylines.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Jason92Classic said:


> I _would_ be surprised. The point is if you don't do anything stupid then you'll be ok. Government folks around here would be satisfied if you merely showed them that you were in the process of legalizing it and were NOT putting it on the road (i.e. not trying to register it, tag it, insure it, etc.)




try getting one here, then not legalizing it. hm. that much power, and such a rare car, im sure youll wanna show it off, or play around, and get pulled over. oops. no registration. no paperwork no nothin. off to jail, do not pass go, do not collect $200, say hi to bubba for me


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Jason92Classic said:


> I _would_ be surprised. The point is if you don't do anything stupid then you'll be ok. Government folks around here would be satisfied if you merely showed them that you were in the process of legalizing it and were NOT putting it on the road (i.e. not trying to register it, tag it, insure it, etc.)


yea, i want to import a skline and just zoom it up and down my driveway... 1st gear..... reverse... 1st gear... reverse... after spending all that $$$ not taking it on the road seems to be the way to go... :loser: :dumbass:


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> yea, i want to import a skline and just zoom it up and down my driveway... 1st gear..... reverse... 1st gear... reverse... after spending all that $$$ not taking it on the road seems to be the way to go... :loser: :dumbass:


i'm not talking about YOU, dickwad! I'm talking about the guy who bought and is currently "showing it" while he's steadily legalizing it!

Some people don't have all the money to do it at once and are being smart about it while delaying their gratification... all the while being "spooked" by people afraid of big bad uncle sam.

Anyway, yeah, it would suck to have the car and not be able to control yourself and want to show it off. Obviously this guy with the GTS25 has more discipline than average...

I'm sure the feds would understand his process as well... this isn't the IRS of the 80s and early 90s here...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Jason92Classic said:


> I'm sure the feds would understand his process as well... this isn't the IRS of the 80s and early 90s here...




HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA!!~!!!!!!


ps i'll take my dick... and wad right in your eye... :loser:


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Well, that last post could have been a bit more tasteful, but he's right.

There's some people down in Florida who bought supposedly "street legal" Lotus Elises a couple of years ago. You should do some research on the web about it. THEN comment on what Uncle Sam will and will not do. Every one of these cars were seized and crushed. People payed a lot of money for these cars, then lost it all because the proper steps were not taken for legalization. This is not myth, or urban legend. This is a FACT; you can pay a lot of money for a car, and the Government WILL seize it and destroy it if it is not legally done. 

Do you want to gamble $30,000+ on whether or not the government takes notice of you, especially for just a car? Thanks, but I'll take my chances in Las Vegas; better odds and a helluva lot better payout.


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

TuxedoCartman said:


> Well, that last post could have been a bit more tasteful, but he's right.
> 
> There's some people down in Florida who bought supposedly "street legal" Lotus Elises a couple of years ago. You should do some research on the web about it. THEN comment on what Uncle Sam will and will not do. Every one of these cars were seized and crushed. People payed a lot of money for these cars, then lost it all because the proper steps were not taken for legalization. This is not myth, or urban legend. This is a FACT; you can pay a lot of money for a car, and the Government WILL seize it and destroy it if it is not legally done.
> 
> Do you want to gamble $30,000+ on whether or not the government takes notice of you, especially for just a car? Thanks, but I'll take my chances in Las Vegas; better odds and a helluva lot better payout.


Well said!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

TuxedoCartman said:


> Well, that last post could have been a bit more tasteful, but he's right.


yeah, it's a typical ricer/honduh remark and makes the traditionally classy Nissan community look like a bunch of ass-clowns. *Thanks for being a prick, Blank, you make us all proud.*

Anyway, those are horror stories so I'll just agree to disagree. There are extremes in both cases when dealing with the feds -- we don't normally hear about them letting folks slide. I do hear about these "cooler" cases because I work for them (the feds).

Dead horse has been beaten enough.

Best of luck,


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Jason92Classic said:


> yeah, it's a typical ricer/honduh remark and makes the traditionally classy Nissan community look like a bunch of ass-clowns. *Thanks for being a prick, Blank, you make us all proud.*
> 
> Anyway, those are horror stories so I'll just agree to disagree. There are extremes in both cases when dealing with the feds -- we don't normally hear about them letting folks slide. I do hear about these "cooler" cases because I work for them (the feds).
> 
> ...



Blow Me Ass clown!!! :loser:
its not about honda vs nissan its about intellegent people(us) vs ignorant fuks like you!!!


btw you called me a dickwad first you fucking retard... dont bitch about ignorant comments if you yourself use them...


----------



## iyceman (Nov 16, 2003)

He's right, Motorex isn't the only authorized legalizing company for Skylines, they just want everybody to think that. They're the only ones who have CA authorization, however many of us live in one of the other 49 states. And if you drop 80 large on an R32, then I've got some really nice ocean-front property in Kansas I'd like you to take a look at.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

iyceman said:


> He's right, Motorex isn't the only authorized legalizing company for Skylines, they just want everybody to think that. They're the only ones who have CA authorization, however many of us live in one of the other 49 states. And if you drop 80 large on an R32, then I've got some really nice ocean-front property in Kansas I'd like you to take a look at.


Ok, Motorex IS the only one that can legally import Skylines as of now. And that's for all 50 states, not just CA. This also makes them CARB legal for California.

As far as the other legalizing RI please, let me know who they are. Because I would love to find someone to do mine because I honestly don't like Motorex. But I have to respect the fact that they made good business decisions that made them lots of money, that's what I'd want to do.

Again, please give me names of other RI's that are on NHTSA's importer list that also import legal Skylines. There has been one listed on another post (Elite Auto Imports) which is on the list, but it has not been determined if the claim to import Skylines is true yet.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

TuxedoCartman said:


> Well, that last post could have been a bit more tasteful, but he's right.
> 
> There's some people down in Florida who bought supposedly "street legal" Lotus Elises a couple of years ago. You should do some research on the web about it. THEN comment on what Uncle Sam will and will not do. Every one of these cars were seized and crushed. People payed a lot of money for these cars, then lost it all because the proper steps were not taken for legalization. This is not myth, or urban legend. This is a FACT; you can pay a lot of money for a car, and the Government WILL seize it and destroy it if it is not legally done.
> 
> Do you want to gamble $30,000+ on whether or not the government takes notice of you, especially for just a car? Thanks, but I'll take my chances in Las Vegas; better odds and a helluva lot better payout.


do any of you guys on the web where i can find the story about the lotus seizure?


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Hey Celm, I know you're on Evolutionm.net a lot. On one of the threads dealing with the likeliness of Evolution Imports ACTUALLY being able to legalize the Evo 7's they sold (yeah, I know...a new thread on that topic seemingly every two days.) there's a link to the article about the Elises. I don't think it was posted by Senor Info, either. I wish I could be more specific, but it's not exactly the easiest article to google for.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13553&highlight=evolution+imports

First post, actually. Guy that had his Lotus seized by the government, and an excerpt of the article talking about the Lotus seizure.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

There is a R33 Skyline for sale on eBay. the guy is in Hawaii and says the car is already converted and California approved through Motorex.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2468388026&category=6392


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah but it's an automatic which kills me even thinking about getting it


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

esco2k2 said:


> There is a R33 Skyline for sale on eBay. the guy is in Hawaii and says the car is already converted and California approved through Motorex.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2468388026&category=6392


$40k for a GTS-T? :loser:


----------



## darithS (Mar 26, 2004)

You can probably get an R32 for around $18,000 from MOTORex


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

What's the deal with people thinking that Skylines are some god-awful expensive car that's out of most people's price range? Look, if you call Motorex, you'll find out that you can get a R32 GTS for under $20,000. A nice R32 GTR can be had for $30-35k. I believe even RBMotoring has R32 GTR's for $30,000 to $35,000. R33's run between $40k and $50k, but that's for a much newer car. Any one of these is a good price for the performance you get. I mean, hell...even a $50,000 R33 is faster than a Corvette. 

Sorry guys, but you'd have to put a LOT of work into one of these cars to get an $80,000 Skyline. 

The one exception is the R34, which when Motorex used to sell them, ran about $75,000. But since you can't currently buy a street legal one, it's kind of a dead argument.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Cartman, $30,000 for a 10 year old car is a lot of money to most people. For $20,000 there are cars in the US that can outperform a GTS (I assume that you mean't a GTS-t though, but its still true) such as a 1st generation Mitsibishi Eclipse GSX/Eagle Talon TSI. Plus, you have to consider repair work and security as well. Not everyone here is a _big ballah!_ like yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

If you guys go to the Motorex site it gives you a breakdown of the prices and the conversion cost. You have to add the conversion cost to the price of the car. So a NEW R34 costs $95,000 plus another $24,000 to convert. Helluva lot of money. Motor Trend tested a R33 Skyline from Motorex and it cost over $120,000 (moded like hell). Ran 11's and 0-60 in less than 3 secs. If you have the money to go out and buy a car like this, cool and who the hell would want a 15 year old Skyline R32 for how much they are asking.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

scourge said:


> Cartman, $30,000 for a 10 year old car is a lot of money to most people. For $20,000 there are cars in the US that can outperform a GTS (I assume that you mean't a GTS-t though, but its still true) such as a 1st generation Mitsibishi Eclipse GSX/Eagle Talon TSI. Plus, you have to consider repair work and security as well. Not everyone here is a _big ballah!_ like yourself. :thumbup:


I won't disagree that $30,000 is a lot of money for a 10 year old car. And I will be the FIRST to agree there are a lot of cars that can outrun a GTS for cheaper...hell, with the Evo and STi there are now cars faster that'll compete with the GTR for cheaper. But nearly everybody who gets on these forums to whine about how expensive they are seems to quote $80,000 as the set price for Skylines, and that's just not true. Hell, the nicest R32 GTR in the country doesn't cost half that much! 

As far as repair work and security goes, guess what...you'll have to pay for those with any other nice car as well. You don't think a nice example of an STi won't get stolen, or that Evo's don't rack up repair bills? (hell, the Evo goes through clutches faster than tires from what I've read...)

Look, I'm just trying to let people know that if you really want a Skyline GTR, it's not as distant of a goal as many think it is. Besides, I'd hope you'd buy a Skyline because you appreciate what the car is, it's history and tuning potential, not because it's the performance "bang for your buck". 

PS...I don't know where you get off thinking I'm a "big ballah". Just because I'm willing to put all of my spare cash into my car that makes me rich? Right....

And Esco2k2...what kinda crack are you smoking to think a "new" R34 sells for $95,000? On a bad currency exchange day for us, the lowest mileage R34 in Japan goes for no more than $50,000. Factor in a $24,000 estimated Motorex conversion, and you're only looking at $74,000. Still a good chunk of money, but not nearly what you're quoting. Besides, if you don't understand why anybody would want a 15 year old R32, you've got no business being on this forum, IMHO.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

esco2k2 said:


> If you guys go to the Motorex site it gives you a breakdown of the prices and the conversion cost. You have to add the conversion cost to the price of the car.


No, you do not add the conversion cost if you purchase the car through Motorex!

The conversion cost is listed for poeple, like me, who live in another country and already own a Skyline. So, if I return to the US and decide to take my car back, I only have to pay the conversion cost. It's also for people who source and ship a Skyline to the US on their own, not through Motorex.

So, either you pay the list price for one of thier models (do not add the conversion cost) and they source the car, ship it and convert it.

Or you find one you want, buy it and ship it on your own, then pay only the conversion cost.

You'll find with the older ones (like the R32s) that you'll pay less if you get one on your own.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Geez TuxedoCartman get a grip. Didn't mean to offend you because you have an R32. I am just saying who would want to spend the money people spend for and R32. If you dont mind spending the money go ahead, but to me it's a waste of money.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

esco2k2 said:


> Geez TuxedoCartman get a grip. Didn't mean to offend you because you have an R32. I am just saying who would want to spend the money people spend for and R32. If you dont mind spending the money go ahead, but to me it's a waste of money.


Please explain.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Sami said:


> Please explain.


I'll explain what he's saying from my point of view. I lived in Japan 4 years, when I moved there in '99 I bought my 1990 R32 4Dr Skyline for $3000. Over the time I've had it (including having it here in England now) I have put $2000 into it. Now, to get it onto the roads in England I just had to install a rear fog light. It passed emissions great (even without it's cat!)

Now, if I take this back to the US, someone wants to charge me 5x what I originally paid for this car (5 years ago!)!!!!! That's where I say F you! Knowing what the car is actually worth, and despite my love for it, it is simply not worth it!

As scourge mentioned, repair work. Granted as TuxedoCartman mentioned, EVO's etc, have this also. But they, unlike the Skyline, have lots of after market support directly in the US. Which keeps prices low. Plus manufacture parts from the dealer.
Repair costs are a big factor, my power steering hose started leaking after I move to England. I was used to Japan, go to a junkyard, pay $20, if that, car's fixed. Instead, without that option or factory parts, I had to find a hydraulic hose place that could repair it and cost over $150!!!

Knowing what the Japanese market is like and the true value of some things, I cannot justify spending the extra money to have those same things in the US. This includes the expensive cost of the Acura, Lexus and Infiniti badges or the fact that I have to pay someone 3x the total money I have put into my car (for it and parts/mods!) for me to have it in the US.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

I can see where GTES-t is coming from. If I had a chance to live somewhere where they've had Skylines for the past several years, then I'd be a little less likely to want to pony up $30,000 for a legal US Skyline. But haven't lived anywhere like that, I have to decide how much I'm willing to pay to own a GTR. The price Motorex charges for their cars is a price I can accept, to own such a car. True, compared to some parts of the world, I'm paying out the ass. But on the other hand, having the only one in the entire state does give it a rarity value that pretty well makes up for the price. 

esco2k2, you don't offend, but you do strike me as grossly misinformed. Just because a car is 15 years old (mine's actually 12, but I'm not going to argue that point) doesn't mean that it's an obsolute piece of crap. I mean, hell...R32 GTR's can STILL outperform a lot of newer, more advanced cars that are similiarly priced or more expensive. Stock, it'll hang with a Vette, STi, or Evo in terms of speed, while beating out the turbo 4's at higher speeds. It'll outhandle them as well. Most cars in Japan never reach high mileage (mine only had 24,000 miles) so you don't have to worry about wear on them as much as an American car. And when you consider that GTR's can be tuned to numbers unheard of by any of the popular sport compacts or sport cars on sale now, and so EASILY! Intake, exhaust, downpipe, and BAM! 100 hp. It's almost absurdadly easy.
And if you're still hung up on it being 15 years old, consider this: there were no major engine or drivetrain changes made on the GTR's from 1989 till 2002. The R34's got a six speed. V-Spec cars got a more advanced ATTESSA. And the Nur and N1's got an improved engine (but were sold in such limited numbers.) That's it. The RB26DETT remained mostly unchanged it's whole life. All while being slightly less weight and more nimble feeling than either the 33 or 34. It's practically the same car, in terms of mechanical performacnce. Truth be told, if I could choose between my 92 R32 and a 98 R33 for the same price, I'd still take the 32.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> Knowing what the car is actually worth, and despite my love for it, it is simply not worth it!


That's why you only buy a GT-R in the US, anything else isn't worth it. The R32 GT-R is still worth the money when you compare it to what else the money would buy you *in USA*.


----------



## abuC (Mar 31, 2004)

It was either R32 or Supra for me, and I just prefer the lines of the R32 more, and I like the fact it's AWD. 


By the way, I've been waiting for my car for a year now, seems MotoRex has their thumbs up their butts


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Sami said:


> That's why you only buy a GT-R in the US, anything else isn't worth it. The R32 GT-R is still worth the money when you compare it to what else the money would buy you *in USA*.


To me, it's not. When I know what the true JDM cost of GTR's are. I cannot justify it. The lowest price R32 GTR is $30K, and 14 years old ('90). Knowing that the R32 GTR's are only worth around $10K (and closer to $8K for the '90s) in Japan, I cannot justify the extra cost.

One of the main reasons is because I see what I can get in the US for $30K, a brand spanking new 2004 EVO. Something under factory warranty and tons of US based aftermarket parts suppliers that are going to back it. Or if I want a base car waiting to be a shear power house, the new GTO, granted I have to spend a few $K more, but for a brand new car I can justify it.

I'm not trying to tell any one that they shouldn't do it or that it's not worth it. That's a personal opinion and choice. I personally do not find the cost worth it. I LOVE my Skyline and never want to part with it, but I can part with it more then the $K's more for something I already own.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> To me, it's not. When I know what the true JDM cost of GTR's are. I cannot justify it.


Well, there certainly is a lot of snobbery associated with the GTR in the US. Some owners act as if they have an Enzo, a Zonda, or a bently or some other exotic when in reality the GTR is a rather pedestrian car with supercar performance. Maylasia has insane import taxes, so I guess it is possible that someone is rolling there in a Focus feeling all badass.....


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> To me, it's not. When I know what the true JDM cost of GTR's are.


You're looking at it the wrong way. I guess you will never eat steaks either as in Brazil you would get a file mignon AND a bottle of good red wine for less than $10. Can't justify the price in USA?

The cars you mentioned do not offer the same as a GT-R, they are different type of cars (purely heresay on the part of GTO, haven't driven the Opel myself). Drive a GT-R and a EVO and then decide which one is for you.

As for scourge, he is just jealous that he has never driven a GT-R and doesn't have a clue about it...


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

scourge said:


> Well, there certainly is a lot of snobbery associated with the GTR in the US. Some owners act as if they have an Enzo, a Zonda, or a bently or some other exotic when in reality the GTR is a rather pedestrian car with supercar performance. Maylasia has insane import taxes, so I guess it is possible that someone is rolling there in a Focus feeling all badass.....


Lotus Elises are all over England, does that make them any less cool?

Most of the owners I've met are actually pretty cool people. But when it's a car that is every bit as rare in America as an Enzo, but with more of a reputation amongst people who are into Japanese cars, well... 
But to defend the people who do come across as a snobby: the first couple of weeks I'm sure it's really cool to be driving a car that turns going to the grocery store into a serious car show. People wanting pictures, to see the engine, talk with you about it, etc... It's kinda nice for a while. You've got a car that's easy to be proud of. Then it starts to get a bit old. Then after a while, you'd rather avoid people than show your car off. Sometimes you just want to drive your car to the store, get your stuff, and go home. THEN there's the ones CONSTANTLY telling you they've got a B16 Civic, Evo, Camaro, etc...that'll totally take your car. Everyone in this country wants a "kill" on a Skyline, whether you street race or not. 
Granted, most owners should expect this when buying the car. But oh well...just keep this in mind next time you meet someone who owns one who seems a little removed.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> One of the main reasons is because I see what I can get in the US for $30K, a brand spanking new 2004 EVO. Something under factory warranty and tons of US based aftermarket parts suppliers that are going to back it. Or if I want a base car waiting to be a shear power house, the new GTO, granted I have to spend a few $K more, but for a brand new car I can justify it.
> 
> I'm not trying to tell any one that they shouldn't do it or that it's not worth it. That's a personal opinion and choice. I personally do not find the cost worth it. I LOVE my Skyline and never want to part with it, but I can part with it more then the $K's more for something I already own.


I can understand where you're coming from. The Evo is a DAMN fine vehicle. I've seen some out there that are putting out absurd amounts of power. Finally nice to have a hardcore driver's car in America again.

I guess I decided I was willing to trade warranty and convenience of parts aquisition for the unique nature of a Skyline. Right-hand drive, and the only one in Missouri. Besides, the level of modifications I tend to go to, my warranty with Mitsubishi would have lasted about 1 week.


----------

